# Schwinn headbadge book update



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

Howdy folks!  I've been working hard on the book. Wow, I had no Idea how much work it would be writing book.  I can hardly spell or form a sentence. Fellow Caber greenephantom turned me on to a website called CreateSpace and now I'm trying to fix all my problems. I'm going to have it printed in the 8.5 x 11 format for us folks that like big color glossy photos and also make it available in digital form. It's 256 pages at this point, with more edits to make, and more information to add. 

I went out and saw Dave Stromberger the other day. He took photos of my badges mounted in the three type trays. I think they turned out nice and will look good in the book. Here's one of them. Barry


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice display. Geoff is a great guy and I really enjoy his books. I'm looking forward to seeing yours when done. 
'Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for the update.
I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to get it done.


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 25, 2018)

Good job Barry !

Only one suggestion, no need to show doubles or triples of the same badge ? Or is there ?

Perhaps if to show one with patina and then one with a NOS finish.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

sarmisluters said:


> Good job Barry !
> 
> Only one suggestion, no need to show doubles or triples of the same badge ? Or is there ?
> 
> Perhaps if to show one with patina and then one with a NOS finish.



It looks funny with empty spaces in the type tray and those will have to do until I find some others to take those spots. I also would like it, if I can have a nos badge with nice paint, so folks can see what the badge looked like originally. I also would like a worn one as an example of what they look like after 80 years. I do have about 75 other badges I'm trying to find. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2018)

Howdy folks! I'll be going to the Iron Ranch Swap Meet in September and look forward to meeting you all. I'll have a rough copy of the badge book with me. It took me all this time to get it to load into createspace correctly. It had so many mistakes it was hard believe. Now I have to finish editing it, who knows how long that will take me? Ugh


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2018)

Howdy everyone! I'm working with an artist friend of mine on the design of the book cover. I've got so many companies now, I had to start a second volume. Ha Ha, and I don't even have the first book done!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey Barry kudos to you for a project of such magnitude. My question is what will be the format? Obviously lots of pictures but will it be a pic of the badge, something about the company, timeframe used, Material type e.g. brass or aluminum, variations, etc... ? or just mostly pics of badges? What do you anticipate the cost to be? Hard copy, digital, both? V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks, it will be digital and hard bound. Most of the companies will have badge photos, an example of a bike with the badge and some history of the company. Some of the companies are still in business and sent me photos and information. I've paid lots of papers etc. for the use of their articles and photos. A few of the companies,will have very little information, because I can't find any. I don't know the cost yet, it's 300 pages at this point and is 8 1/2" x 11". Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2018)

Progress...

I've been working away. Last night I had to do something I really didn't want to do and take about a dozen companies out of the book. It was going to be a giant book! Because of this, I already started Volume II of the book, and I'm still working on the first one! LOL

Now that I took some companies out, I can go load the book into Createspace and see hows it's shaping up. I've done this dozens of times so far, finding more problems I need to fix each time. My friend that helped me design the book cover will have the final draft done this week.

I have to thank all the Cabe members that have helped me along the way. I'm trying real hard to have it done by the beginning of the New Year. 

I have a list of folks that asked for a copy, I hope I have everyone on the list. I'm pretty good at forgetting things though. Barry


----------



## 38Bike (Nov 20, 2018)

Count me in for a copy.  Nice Christmas present for me.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2018)

38Bike said:


> Count me in for a copy. Nice Christmas present for me.



Unfortunately, it won't be ready for Christmas. I think it'll be more like a late winter or early spring present. It'll take about two months for the company I hired to make something for me that goes along with the book.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2018)

There is always next year. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2018)

catfish said:


> There is always next year. Can't wait to see it.



I can't wait either. Everything I do, seems to be hurry up and wait. I think everyone will love the cover though. Barry


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 24, 2018)

Sign me up for a copy! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 24, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Sign me up for a copy! Can't wait!!!!



You got it. Thanks you very much David, Barry


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd love a copy when ready, please put me on your list.  Great job!

Mike


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 26, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I'd love a copy when ready, please put me on your list.  Great job!
> 
> Mike



You got it, already added. Have a great day. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2019)

UGH, I need help! I finally have the book ready but I'm having troubles.

I've been working with cratespace on printing this book for some time now. It's taken me months to correct all my mistake so the book would load into createspace correctly. I'm fine tuning it by adding new information etc. I went to sign in to createpace at the beginning of the year and it had been sold to Amazon. I couldn't sign. They gave me the run around, making me sign up again. Then before I could load the book, they wanted my bank account information and my social security number. This made me mad! I don't give my social security number out!

I decided to find another self publishing company. Lulu is the company I'm trying to go with now. 

Now it won't load into Lulu for a ebook because I need to somehow electronically put in markers to show where new chapters begin. Putting in numbers won't work for an ebook. I have it set up for printing and need to change it. I want to sell it in both printed and ebook form. I downloaded a 34 page instruction manual on how to format your manuscript for conversion for Lulu. It's all Greek to me? 

Could someone help me please? Thanks, Barry


----------

